# Dragonfly



## QuadHelix (Nov 9, 2016)

The place is known by the observer; a place of random angles, of angles opposed, not diametrically, but symmetrically – a mark of a dragon.

Dragonfly, a surge is science, a concept I have understood.

I refer to a mark of a dragon; an angle diametrically opposed, must surge, for symmetry.

In a first instance, the symmetry is mini, and in the second, great, and great ever-after.

Infinite squares, a time machine. Red is divisible, therefore it is attractive; blue is infinitesimal, that is, it can't be subtracted to one; green is a stray of central yellow. A purple master and a pink.

I refer to infinite squares; a shade of the same colour in each corner - stray light of dark imagination. In essence, trinity is lighter than singular – an irrational one lucky at many of horizon, by a square in the triangular demo, and demi, the jesters of time.

An eclipse, or central manifold. The triangle and the squares. A simplification of the golden route, a sacrifice of a mother and father. The son and a daughter, the mark of the universe, that is, the 'dragonfly' element.

I refer to a shadow of light of a duet of what I call harps; of which, there are two kinds, of a third composition. The Dragonfly is a shape known, and prior, “the censer”, artistically, or the sense of the unknown. The censer is a metaphor for 'opponent of the square', or the square's adequate; the same or similar composition, on many occasions. A second eighth, and a second sum.

Number is the affluent; 1 is a simple stroke. 2, a stroke back. 3, primary colours, and a 4th day. A 5[SUP]th[/SUP] for tomorrow of today and a 6[SUP]th[/SUP] of tomorrow exactly – a 7[SUP]th[/SUP] at the temple. 7[SUP]th[/SUP], a conundrum of 1 answered any way.

8 is a perfect number, metaphorically coagulation, damage and repair. Fluctuation of the infinite question, will I get what I want? A fourth a' and a 'triple a title'.

9 must be the perfect imperfection, to complete the 8[SUP]th[/SUP] decomposed by the 7[SUP]th[/SUP] on a second eight, a jest of the first.

10 is an impossible number, we earn 'the 10[SUP]th[/SUP] respect' or the Sunlight afternoon. The 7[SUP]th[/SUP] of number is another term for 10, a sequential number at the end. A rhythm as opposed to a beat, simply 221.

Dragonfly is a poetry of number; of infinite letters, pages and world; it's wise of the 4[SUP]th[/SUP] and wary of the 3[SUP]rd[/SUP]. The winged shadow – a spark at yellow and timeless green. Yourself, deconstructed, the dragon, the 9[SUP]th[/SUP], a fly the 10[SUP]th[/SUP] beholder.


----------



## Jay Greenstein (Nov 9, 2016)

What in the pluperfect hells are you smoking?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm not quite sure what this is and how to respond to it. I read it but I feel no more able to discern what you are really trying to get at.

What do you mean? Can you explain what you were trying to do here? Right now it does not make a whole lot of sense to me...


----------



## QuadHelix (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi.

What part of Dragonfly confuses you (I'll do my best to explain if you can answer this question)?


----------



## Winston (Nov 12, 2016)

Interesting prose.  I see some quantum-like metaphors, a merger of the observer and the observed.

By focusing your observations on light, colors, geometry and mathematics, the subject is deconstructed.  Reduced and made infinite simultaneously.

But that's just my take on it.


----------



## QuadHelix (Nov 13, 2016)

"Reduced and made infinite " - Winston

I work on a short story called Clockmaker, Tock - for proof.


----------



## escorial (Nov 13, 2016)

quirky...bit like the dead sea scrolls..one can ponder these words and still be left wanting...had a surrealist theme and the overall experience was one of i read it and it's pointless but still i kept going until the end without a pause..cool


----------

